# New BMW Kayak Carrier II for newer BMW Models



## jdeday (Jan 8, 2005)

Any idea if this would work on a E83 Base Support System?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Strange that BMW doesn't list the E83 for either the Kayak Carrier I or II. This might be something that is best figured out at the dealer by test fitting the carrier to make sure it fits.

Tim


----------

